# Show me finger trick for this Ja: R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'



## Coisox (Apr 18, 2010)

This is used by Zane C. Unfortunately the thread has closed. So here I am. It seems suit for me but the last 5 seems awkward.

J perm: a
R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'

Youtube please?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

Just don't use it, it sucks XD

There are way better algs for this perm.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 18, 2010)

I find R' U2 R U R' z R2' U R' D R U' to be much better. You hold it the same way.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 18, 2010)

Instead of L U' R U L', I do it more like: L U' R U r'

I know its not that much different, but I like using this algorithm.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 18, 2010)

F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

best, ever right hurr


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 18, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
> 
> best, ever right hurr


Yeah, I was gonna post that one. It's awesome. I use right index for first F2.
Y


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
> 
> best, ever right hurr



<3 that alg


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 18, 2010)

funny, that's exactly the fingertricks I use. I guess there are only so many possibilities. 
P.S. What cube is that? (It looks like a haiyan to me, but I could be be wrong)
Y


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> funny, that's exactly the fingertricks I use. I guess there are only so many possibilities.
> P.S. What cube is that? (It looks like a haiyan to me, but I could be be wrong)
> Y


AV


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kwl
U mean Alpha LOL


----------



## Forte (Apr 18, 2010)

Skip to 4:58


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2010)

Forte said:


> Skip to 4:58



That's sexy.

I think I'll use that now.

I agree with what Ryanrex116 says. I do the end as an r'.


----------



## wing92 (Apr 19, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
> 
> best, ever right hurr



i do a different version of that one.

x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

i think that's how it goes. it's hard to tell without holding a cube. it's one of my best PLLs. also, i didn't realize until now that it's sort of almost 2-gen. the only regrip is at the l' and it goes really fast.


----------



## Coisox (Apr 21, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
> best, ever right hurr


Thank you! I like it.

Sa967St, thank you too. You are rock! I'll use this one.

Forte, I really love M2 slice! I use M2 slice for Z and H perm. Wish could use for U perm but I dont like M. I better at M'. Thx for your collection


----------

